# Another Outbacker Family



## jimsmall (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi everyone,

We have just purchased our first Travel Trailer and it is an Outbacker. My wife and I enjoy reading the forum and it was very helpful in choosing our trailer. We bought it at the end of November and intend to take delivery sometime in February or March. We are moving up from years of having a Coleman pop-up.

We are from Jersey and hope we can hook up with some of you, maybe at the rally in Lancaster at the end of September.

We purchased the 28rsds so if anyone has any helpful inspection tips for this particular model please let me know. I've already printed a couple of the pdi lists.

We also have three boys Aidan 5, Jacob 7, and Luke 8(soon to be 9).

Jim

------------------------------------

2007 28rsds
2004 Ford Excursion 6.0 PSD


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site Jim.....and clan!!!

It is great to have you here.

There is a PDI list here...my only idea is to take a video camera with you to the delivery...tape them showing you how everything is done. Make a copy of the video and leave it in the camper, if you get stuck you can watch it and all will be good.

What part of the country are you from?

Gary


----------



## jimsmall (Dec 21, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> Welcome to the site Jim.....and clan!!!
> 
> It is great to have you here.
> 
> ...


We live in Haddonfield, NJ just east of Philadelphia. We try to head for the hills any chance we get usually the Poconos.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Now it is even better.....

It is always great to have another East Coast member!!!!

Check out the rally thread, we have alot of Outbacker Rallys here on the east coast. I know of 3 or 4 being planned right now. My son (7 yo) is always looking for more friends to play with!!!

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome

Join a rally...Wildwood in May or Lancaster area in Sept. You will not regret it

John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

from Morris Co. NJ 

Glad to have you aboard. If you are thinking about the Pig Roast Rally please book soon. The hold on the remaining sites are until Tuesday Jan. 16th

Hope you can join us.
Tami


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, smallclan,

Welcome to Outbackers.com! You're gonna love this site.

Congrats on your recent purchase and get ready to CAMP!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome









Glad to have you here.

Jeff


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Glad to have you with us. As Tami said, if you are interested please sign up for the rally now. You can always cancel if it doesn't work out. Just check with the campground as to the cancellation policy. Last year we were not in the main circle with the bulk of the group and you always feel like you are on the outside looking in. We love to meet new people and your kids will never want to leave all their new friends. Hope to meet you soon.

Don and Darlene


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Congrats on the new "escape capsule." Welcom.









Jim


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome welcome!

Brenda


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi smallclan


















And Welcome to Outbackers! 

Congratulations on your new 28rsds!
You won't believe how great life is AP (After Pop-up)









Post often and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome, and Congratulations on moving up.

We too moved from a popup to the Outback, and feel that we are in a mansion when camping.


----------



## Ohtrouting (May 27, 2006)

WELCOME to the Outbackers Forum. It's GREAT to have you!

From Southern NM


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome Newbie!

You will love the site and the TT, don't be afraid to jump on in!

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















We did the exact same thing. Moved from a Coleman Pop-Up to an Outback 28RSS.


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Welcome to the cult


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. You have excellent taste in your choice of trailers and your boys are gonna love that bunkroom. Cant't think of anything special to look for in a PDI of the 28. There are a few mods that will make clothing storage a bit easier for the boys. One I did was to build shelves and drawers in the bunkhouse wardrobe.

Scott


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Welcome!


----------

